
Travelers flying into Hawaii required to complete Safe Travels application - miles
https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020/08/29/hawaii-news/travelers-flying-into-hawaii-will-be-required-to-complete-safe-travels-application/
======
miles
> Here’s how it works: A traveler completes an online application and receives
> a QR code (like a square bar code). The screener, a person at the airport
> who uses an iPad to read the QR code, is then able to quickly review
> passenger information for clearance or secondary screening.

> Visitors may use email, Google or Facebook logins to visit the app, which is
> built on a Google cloud. The state says that travelers without smartphones
> or computers may ask friends or family for assistance or receive assistance
> at the arrival airport. Those without email addresses will need to create
> one to comply with quarantine requirements.

